# Keep One, Junk One



## Kid Dynamite

Hi Everyone.

Make a two-word phrase using one of the words from the previous poster, and replacing the other word. No compound words such as "Football".

For example:
First poster: Easter egg; second poster: egg salad.

We'll begin with:

Bar Tab


----------



## LedZap

Tab Can ...


----------



## Kid Dynamite

trash can


----------



## squerly

White trash


----------



## Kid Dynamite

White Belt


----------



## squerly

Kid Dynamite said:


> White Belt


Black belt


----------



## NorthernRedneck

black president


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

Next President


----------



## Kid Dynamite

Next Time


----------



## squerly

Time Machine


----------



## Kid Dynamite

Father Time


----------



## squerly

Holy Father


----------



## Suni

holy cow


----------



## rlk

cow chip


----------



## squerly

chip shot


----------



## Kid Dynamite

pot shot


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pot smoker


----------



## rlk

cigarette smoker


----------



## jwstewar

hog smoker


----------



## Kid Dynamite

Hog Wild


----------



## rlk

wild boar


----------



## Kid Dynamite

Wild Animals


----------



## Suni

funny animals


----------



## Sky

Funny jokes


----------



## Leni

Bad jokes


----------



## Umberto

Bad karma


----------



## road squawker

Umberto said:


> Bad karma



bad company


----------



## Umberto

company man


----------



## mbsieg

Ugly man


----------



## Umberto

Ugly woman


----------



## luvs

modern woman


----------



## MrLiberty

naked woman


----------



## luvs

naked Chef


----------



## mbsieg

naked coon


----------



## Doc

Naked co-ed


----------



## deand1

Co-ed housing


----------



## pirate_girl

housing authority


----------



## NorthernRedneck

housing market


----------



## pirate_girl

market prices


----------



## NorthernRedneck

lower prices


----------



## pirate_girl

lower extremity


----------



## Umberto

upper extremity


----------



## Doc

fixer upper


----------



## deand1

Upper Room


----------



## Umberto

Gun Room


----------



## deand1

Gun Case


----------



## Umberto

deand1 said:


> Gun Case



Case Tractor


----------



## deand1

Tractor Tires


----------



## Umberto

Michelin Tires


----------



## deand1

Michelin Man


----------



## pirate_girl

Man O'War


----------



## deand1

Man down


----------



## Umberto

go down


----------



## deand1

Down Under


----------



## Leni

Under cover


----------



## Catavenger

Cover up


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Messed up


----------



## deand1

Up Country


----------



## Umberto

Country Joe


----------



## deand1

Country Kitchen


----------



## luvs

kitchen cleaners


----------



## Umberto

dry cleaners


----------



## deand1

Dry Martini


----------



## Umberto

Dirty Martini


----------



## rlk

Dirty Harry


----------



## luvs

dirty money


----------



## rlk

money pit


----------



## deand1

Money Ball


----------



## Doc

Ball Breaker


----------



## deand1

Jaw breaker


----------



## Umberto

breaker, breaker


----------



## deand1

circuit breaker


----------



## Umberto

circuit rider


----------



## deand1

Insurance Rider


----------



## Dmorency

insurance fraud


----------



## deand1

Identification Fraud


----------



## Umberto

identification tags


----------



## deand1

shipping tags


----------



## Dmorency

shipping crate


----------



## luvs

milk crate


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Milk jugs


----------



## MrLiberty

gallon jugs


----------



## deand1

huge jugs


----------



## Umberto

huge cojones


----------



## Dmorency

big cojones


----------



## Umberto

fried cojones


----------



## Dmorency

fried chicken


----------



## deand1

chicken lips


----------



## Av8r3400

Red Lips


----------



## MrLiberty

fat lips


----------



## deand1

Belly fat


----------



## MrLiberty

belly button


----------



## Dmorency

belly laugh


----------



## deand1

belly dance


----------



## Umberto

belly landing


----------



## deand1

Knots Landing


----------



## Leni

Sailors knots


----------



## MrLiberty

blood knot


----------



## Umberto

square knot


----------



## deand1

Square hole


----------



## Dmorency

round hole


----------



## MissTaken

Round up


----------



## MrLiberty

MissTaken said:


> Round up



Bump........


up link


----------



## road squawker

MrLiberty said:


> Bump........
> 
> 
> *up* link




UP CHUCK


----------



## MrLiberty

road squawker said:


> UP CHUCK




Chuck Roast


----------



## jaminhealth

Roast Turkey


----------



## scotthouse

Good turkey


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Good morning 

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## scotthouse

Sunday Morning


----------



## road squawker

square deal


----------



## jaminhealth

Morning Paper


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Toilet paper

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## jaminhealth

Paper doll


----------



## scotthouse

Big Doll


----------



## jaminhealth

Big Truck


----------



## scotthouse

One truck


----------



## jaminhealth

Fire  Truck


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Camp fire 

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## jaminhealth

Camp Ground


----------



## scotthouse

Ground round


----------

